# Video - removing cyst



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Warning!!​
Very gross video, but, it is of a "massive zit" that leaves a gaping hole in a girls back once it is removed.

Warning!!​
Warning!!​
Warning!!​
Warnings over.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

That was a baby cyst, this monster is huge...the guy named it George.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There was an alien in there!!!! :gaah:


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

That was good well time for dinner.......LMAO


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have had two under my earlobes that had to be operated on about 7 or 8 yrs ago. They got almost ping pong ball sized.

Then I had another one develop on my right cheek on my face, smack in the center of it. That sucked. No operation, but it got to be about the size of a large "shooter" marble and was painful. Luckily it broke though and that was a relief, but it did leave quite a hole in my cheek. Those things SUCK!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe you have just developed a new diet program. Feeling snacky? Want to eat some cake? No problem, just watch these videos first.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

> MORE SHOULDER CHEESE PLEASE!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just love the dry-heaving sounds of the girls in that one, Blob ... :rofl:

Claymore - I had one just the same way that you described on my right cheek as well back in HighSchool - it has never properly healed and it still "leaks" from time-to-time.


----------

